# Nevada, I need your help again



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am even willing to pay for your assistance, really.

A few days ago my computer (all in one HP) with windows 8.1-10 suddenly changed. The start screen is different and I can not sign in as administrator no matter how many times I change the password thingy. I need to run a couple of programs to see what has happened but I need administrator access. Is there anything I can do besides putting the piece of electronic irritation out for the trash man? TIA KC

ps this seems to somehow be connected with puter wanting me to sign in to outlook and Microsoft? I also cannot access any of my personal files or photos...I am thinking this is a virus type situation but cannot access my anti virus program either.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

When you try to login as administrator does it ask for a password? If so then it's been set somehow. You'll need to clear the password. The good news is that there are a number of free utilities that can do that for you.

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/tp/passrecovery.htm

You'll normally need to install one of the free apps on another computer, then the app will help you create a bootable CD that will clear the administrator password.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I've used the first 2 many times and they work without issue.


----------

